# Looking for an FFL or individual to sell me an FNP-45 Tactical.



## The91Bravo (May 21, 2011)

I would rather buy from people I know than folks on Gunbroker, etc.

I am willing to buy TODAY an FNP-45 Tactical in Dark Earth.

Please email me at steve_d_collins@charter.net  if you can help.

Maybe I can get a little discount too.

Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## The91Bravo (May 24, 2011)

found one and it should be here by friday.


----------

